# Goose Flags



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

Does anyone have a good goose flag they like to use. I've gone through 3 in the last couple of years would like one that works well and will last longer than a year or two.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have the T-Flag I bought 3 years ago and still in good condition and I never leave without it, I dont know what kind you had before but I think the Foiles Retractor looks good too.. Ask others for further opinions and results.. good luck this season!


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

We seem to go through a few T-Flags every season.  
I'd go with the Foiles. They are built much better.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Cobis- a few T-Flags each season... that doesnt sound too good for you, but mine has just a small rip on 1 side so it isnt too bad and very usable.. Foiles looks good as well.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Has anyone used the "Fly-N-Flag" goose flags that Chris sells in the Nodak store?


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

I just got the Final Approach flag. It is camo on one side and normal "flag" colors on the other side. Then you can flip it over and it will blend into the field, so you don't have that "dead bird" look when the flag is laying on the ground. You should give it a try. It's made out of a good material too so it shouldn't rip too easily. Give it a try :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I haven't had a problem with my flagman flags. I noticed Browning also came out with a flag that has shadow grass on one side that's also very durable. Wing Wavers make a great product and it's more effective than a flag IMO.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

It sounds like everyone has had similar experience, that use in the field is hard on all of them. We've bought them and made them, and the store bought don't seem to last much longer. I usually just make mine out of a piece of dowel, some thin fiberglas cross members (canabilized one of the kid's kites). For the black material I just use that black landscape fabric. Its cheap and after cutting it to shape, I fold it over the cross pieces and either use a desk stapler or a hot glue gun. I bought a 1/4 yard of white rip-stop nylon, and I just glue that on for the tail. Not pretty, but the price is right, and I'd argue that by the time the geese see the shoddy workmanship, they've got bigger problems :lol:


----------

